# Snow?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

We have been getting a lot of snow in SD and i was wondering if that will hurt your trap success by freezing them? Is it ok to have traps set in the snow? I thought that they might freeze and possibly get buried to depp in the snow/


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Every trap that I have ever put in the snow has froze down.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I mean will it freeze the trap from setting off?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Yup, I have tried almost everything and have yet been able to find a cure.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Save a bunch of dry dirt around july/august in a five galon bucket is what most people do. Since that time has pased, I have used table salt with some success. I have also heard of people putting cling wrap around their trap or put your trap in a plastic ziplock bag. I have not tried the last two so I don't know if they would prevent freeze up.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

look under bridges for dry dirt and load up on salt


----------

